
Delicious Changes - r721
http://blog.delicious.com/2016/01/delicious-changes/
======
smoyer
I switched to pinboard.in and can't imagine switching back. The only thing
better would be bookmarking integrated with my journal but that would be hard
since I use a paper journal.

